# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Slokdarmtumor

## bezorgde broer

Sinds enkele jaren heeft mijn zus van 51 langere perioden met onverklaarbare pijn rechts onder haar ribben. Als bezorgde broer vermeld ik hier haar verhaal, hopend dat iemand hier iets meer over weet. 

In september 2001 had ze een periode met hevige en langdurige ongesteldheid. Ze kreeg de pil voorgeschreven, de bloedingen stopten. Alles functioneerde weer naar behoren. Begin 2005 is ze geheel gestopt met de pil. Ze kreeg geen bloedingen meer, dus nam ze aan dat het slikken van de pil niet meer noodzakelijk was. Mei 2005 was haar eerste periode met hevige pijn. Ze zit nu in de derde periode welke begonnen is in april 2006. 

Haar eigen beschrijving: 
"Iedere periode duurt een aantal maanden waarin de pijn zich opbouwt en zich op een gegeven moment ook weer afbouwt. De pijn zit meestal rechts, net onder de ribbenboog. Soms loopt er een pijnstreep dwars over mijn rug ter hoogte van mijn borsten. Soms trekt alles zeer pijnlijk samen. Eten doet soms zeer, of door samentrekkingen is het haast onmogelijk.

Bij de eerste keer dachten de huisarts en ikzelf ook, aan problemen met de maag. Ik zat in die tijd niet zo goed in mijn vel door omstandigheden op mijn werk. Ik kreeg Nexium voorgeschreven. Na 14 dagen gaf ik aan dat er geen verandering was. Ik kreeg het middel Ranitidine erbij voorgeschreven. Later belde ik opnieuw de huisarts en kreeg ik oxazepan. Dit heb ik nooit ingenomen, ik voelde mij niet serieus genomen en had er geen vertrouwen in.

In oktober 2005 was de tweede periode op zijn hevigst. De huisarts stuurde me naar het ziekenhuis voor bloedafname, gaf me medicijnen tegen een mogelijke helicobacter-bacterie en schreef een verwijsbrief voor de internist. Op 25 oktober had ik een afspraak met deze internist. De pijn was toen al op zijn weg terug. Er werd niets geconstateerd. Zo ook niet bij een CT-scan (08-11-05) en een echografie (14-12-05).

Nu zit ik in de derde periode. Bij hevige pijn zou ik opnieuw bloed laten prikken en urine inleveren. Dit heb ik zon drie weken geleden gedaan. Daaruit werden door het ziekenhuis geen bijzonderheden gemeld. Sinds recent heb ik Naprozen genomen. De pijn ging er niet geheel door weg, maar het was draaglijk en bovendien heb ik een aantal nachten goed kunnen slapen. Ik ben daarmee gestopt, en de pijn is weer terug. De reden dat ik niet opnieuw naar de huisarts ga, is dat ik niet weet hoe ik hem duidelijk kan maken wat er 'mis' is. Hoe maak ik iemand duidelijk wat ik voel aan pijn? Soms probeer ik te slapen en kruip diep onder de dekens, soms kan ik alleen maar huilen omdat het zo zeer doet."

Om niet niets te doen heb ik samen met mijn zus bekeken wat we wél kunnen doen. Zo gaat ze deze week naar een andere huisarts voor een 'second opinion'. Tevens probeer ik haar verhaal op het internet te zetten op plaatsen waar we mogelijk iemand treffen die er iets in herkent.

Heb je serieuze tips, laat het ons aub. weten!

----------


## bezorgde broer

UPDATE & AFSLUITING
Na een nieuwe CT-scan en een gastroscopie is de oorzaak van de pijn gevonden: er blijkt een tumor te zitten in de slokdarm. Deze zal middels een operatie worden verwijderd.

----------


## Yv

Wat een schok. Gelukkig kan er iets aan gedaan worden en hopen dat de pijn dan verdwijnt. Sterkte met je zus.

----------

